
Systematic fraud by the world's carmaker threatens to engulf the entire industry - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21667918-systematic-fraud-worlds-biggest-carmaker-threatens-engulf-entire-industry-and?fsrc=scn/tw/te/pe/ed/amuckybusiness
======
versteegen
This is alarming:

"According to Transport & Environment (T&E), a green pressure group, the gulf
between stated fuel-economy figures (and by extension carbon-dioxide
emissions) and those achieved by an average driver has grown to 40% in recent
years [in the European Union] (see chart 4)"

So on average the fuel economy of cars is 40% worse than what the EU testing
finds. Bending rules and optimising to unrealistic tests.

"The cars that are tested have generally been modified to be as frugal as
possible. Things that add weight, such as sound systems, are left out. Drag is
reduced by removing wing mirrors and taping up cracks between panels. Special
lubricants make the engines run more smoothly. Low-resistance tyres are
overinflated with special mixtures of gas. Alternators are disconnected, which
gives more power to the wheels but guarantees a flat battery in the end. The
cars may be run in too high a gear, and conducting tests at the highest
allowed ambient temperature—another efficiency booster—is commonplace."

Also: "The NOx emissions from new diesel cars in Europe are on average five
times higher on the road than in tests; some cars run at ten times the limit"

